# Single Speed rear tire. What do you run, and why?



## HotRodTodd (Jan 26, 2010)

I have converted my Kona King Kahuna to a single speed. Right now I have a Maxxis Ignitor on the rear. It works but loses traction in the steep loose stuff. I also tried an old Botrager 29-2 with even worse results. What do you use< and why?


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm running a Maxxis Ikon, after slicing the sidewall on my (non-EXO) Ignitor during a ride down in Tucson. I'd read that the Ikon, offered in the EXO sidewall like the Ignitor, was essentially a lighter, faster-rolling replacement for the Ignitor. I've been pleased w/ how well the sidewalls have held up to the rocks, and it's got decent volume and rolling resistance for a rear tire. Hooks up well, although the short chainstays on my bike help with that. My only gripe is that it's wearing faster than I expected. I may look at a Geax offering next time.
- Joe


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Too many to list.

Really like the Ikon Exo.

Am also a huge fan of the Nano. 

Geax AKA was pretty good, but wore out waaaayyy too fast.

I prefer low profile knobbies for here in So. Cal.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I just installed an Ikon on the rear of mine, Nevegal on the front. Haven't tried the combo yet but should work well for my area.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I use ardent, better traction much much faster and lighter than nevegal.
Good grip for steep climb, so far so good never slip even on wet rocks or concrete.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jackspade said:


> I use ardent, better traction much much faster and lighter than nevegal.
> Good grip for steep climb, so far so good never slip even on wet rocks or concrete.


On the front or rear? Main reason I went with the Nevegal up front on my bike is that I have two new ones just hanging in the shed. I hate to see them go to waste. That, and even though they are slow, they sure do hook up like nobody's business and here with loads of mud, rocks, and roots, they are proven performers. Once I need to buy new fronts, I'll probably go with something that is a faster tire though.


----------



## TreeFarmer (Jul 10, 2010)

Depends.... In the summer, I like either a rocket Ron or a Conti race king. Once the weather turns wet ill turn to something a bit more beefy. I've got a WTB prowler waiting on the wall for fall time. Previously I had a WTB moto captor on the back end for when things got nasty


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Kenda Slant6 currently. Rolls much better than the Ignitor I had on there, a bit more volume too.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Nubster said:


> On the front or rear? Main reason I went with the Nevegal up front on my bike is that I have two new ones just hanging in the shed. I hate to see them go to waste. That, and even though they are slow, they sure do hook up like nobody's business and here with loads of mud, rocks, and roots, they are proven performers. Once I need to buy new fronts, I'll probably go with something that is a faster tire though.


Nevegal on rear is what I don't like but for front works fine and doesn't even feel slowing me down, It's still a great tire for my uphill training - I use ardent for race and it's a blast the difference is very noticeable.

I am not doing good on any off-road even with the best off-road tire out there, it's just I don't have skills for it.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Prefer big volume tires, and for durability the Ardent 2.4 EXO have been the best. Heavy, yes, but fast and durable. Been tearing up sidewalls of the lighter tires, Saguaro, Ra-Ra, Race King, and am now curious to try the Ikon EXO. 

Wondering if the Ikon is a high volume 2.2 like the Saguaro & Race King. Any thoughts here?


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone tried a 29er Racing Ralph 2.25 on the rear set up tubeless? 

I'm running Specy Fast Track TL Ready. They're good for geared bikes but when I stand up and mash, it looses grip quickly.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Heavy WTB Weirwolf UST that I got off chainlove for <20 bucks. Traction is good and it is doing tubeless with negligble air loss on a Stans rim with two scoops of sealant. 

I prefer big volume tires too but this 2.1 has done better than expected and has been reliable.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Flyin_W said:


> Prefer big volume tires, and for durability the Ardent 2.4 EXO have been the best. Heavy, yes, but fast and durable. Been tearing up sidewalls of the lighter tires, Saguaro, Ra-Ra, Race King, and am now curious to try the Ikon EXO.
> 
> Wondering if the Ikon is a high volume 2.2 like the Saguaro & Race King. Any thoughts here?


Find the Ikon to run a little on te small side.

Mounted to a Creat and an Arch....they seem a bit narrow.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

I try and use whatever I can find on sale. Our local trails destroy tires!


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

conti x-king protect 2.2 front (670gr) & maxxis crossmark ust 2.1 rear (850gr) - both tubeless. 
Will be trying a x-king protect on the rear soon.


----------



## MJbikeski (Jul 18, 2012)

I run the Ignitor front and rear - tubeless - best traction I have found on our dry, loose trails in the Canadian Rockies. Hubby runs the Ikon but they are not as aggressive so I would suspect you will not get better traction with them. I have run the Racing Ralphs tubeless as well and like them - faster than the Ignitor, but not as much traction.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

2times said:


> Anyone tried a 29er Racing Ralph 2.25 on the rear set up tubeless?


Yes, mounted on a Flow. It's not very big volume so I ran it @ 32 psi, on trails has good grip, and is r-e-a-l-l-y fast. Notice that as a rear, the Ra-Ra's wear out quickly.

Thanks, mtbikej for the answer re: Ikon volume/size.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Hans Dampf 2.35 is a biggun, calipers say it's more like 2.4 run tubeless on a Stan's Crest. Heavy at 920 g (my scale), he likes his strudel, but no complaints on climbing traction here. My Unit came stock with ignitors, they were OK I thought, but not so much now that things are super loose and dusty...


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

For the Chicago area ( clay, rocks, slick soft mud) I've been running tubeless Captain Controls 2.2f 2.0r for the last year with great results.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Conti Race King 2.2 F/R. They came on my bike when I bought it. They work so I haven't bothered to change them.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> Find the Ikon to run a little on te small side.
> 
> Mounted to a Creat and an Arch....they seem a bit narrow.


This. On my WTB Dual Duty they seem taller than they are wide. Ok for volume, but, nowhere near my 2.4 Ardent. I think i measured the tread around 54mm. I do like the weight, grip, and roll the Ikon delivers. Just not as much as the Ardent's roll, grip, and volume. My Ardent tread width is 60mm. I run them in the front and just bought a carbon fork to offset the tire weight because i like the Ardent that much for SoCal.

OPer, if you're not hooking up with your Ignitor in the back, you will need to look into big knobs or your technique. I like faster rolling in the back and will accept a loss of grip for it. Although, i spin out less due to the bigger gear i climb on the SS compared to my gearie. I also power my rear wheel into the earth more on the SS while climbing and mashing to get more grip. Currently got a Racing Ralph in the rear.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

2times said:


> Anyone tried a 29er Racing Ralph 2.25 on the rear set up tubeless?


I am running RaRa's on my rigid ss.

Fast rolling and light.

Front 2.4, rear 2.25. Tubeless, of course.

They work well for me here in Westchester County, NY...

SPP


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

2.3 WTB ExiWolf Race, Gorilla tubeless at 28PSI. It's what I have available...

Fairly fast rolling and good traction.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the crossmark 2.1 as a rear tire except for its sidewall tearing tendencies. Three people, including myself, have gashed crossmarks, non-ust.

Right now on my light wheelset I am experimenting with a conti speed king 2.3 as a rear tire and so far so good. 

On my heavy wheels I have been running CST PRO caballero 2.4's for years. At least 5-6 years and I am stocked up to keep running them. I don't know why I enjoy that tire so much.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

boostin said:


> I like the crossmark 2.1 as a rear tire


I have run the Crossmark as well and liked it ... definitely gotta run it tubeless with the right pressure and not so good if it's muddy.

SPP


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

Rear tire? I don't know as I ever want for knobby style climbing traction, but still want a little knob for directional stability and definitely soft rubber for our wet roots and rocks. My top tire so far has been the Python NG 2.3 MRC Medium, Sticky, fast, and just enough edging knobs to keep me pointed. Running low on my stock and it seems to be hard to find now. Sigh.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

Another vote for the Ikon. If has enough bite, good rolling resistance, and excellent durability. I ripped through a sidewall in the rockiest of rocky terrain (shouldn't have had an Ikon there), but in general, it has been a great tire for me.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

I just bought 2 RR TL 2.25 and will hopefully try them soon; I'll let everyone know how they work. My biggest issue is breaking traction when mashing uphill in loose over hardpack. I've been very happy with the RR on my FS bike. My SS has Specy Fast Traks 2.0, I wouldn't reccomend them on a SS, just to narrow. 

Is there a Tubless Ready version of the Ikon?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I currently run a 2.3 Kenda Small Block 8 in the rear, which has been pretty underwhelming so far.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Kenda Karma rear and Nevavel up front. I really think you have to just sense it, especially single speed. Every pedal stroke on a climb I can either hammer or let off on the crank pressure for the rear tire to catch.


----------



## databot (Jul 3, 2009)

Bronson 2.2 on the rear - replaced an Ardent 2.25. Seems to stay hooked up on the loose-over-hard of my local trails. Ardent 2.4 up front. Bike is a Kona Big Unit, which is essentially same frame as KK from original post.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

ardent 2.4. why because i bought 2


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mountain King 29x2.2 for now. Decent grip, but tiny volume. About to throw on a Geax Gato 2.3, should be nice a big to match the Ardent 2.4 up front, except the Geax was $32.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

I replaced the Ikon 2.2 with a Spec Captains 2.2 not too long ago. Been very satisfied ever since. I put a good couple hundred miles on the Ikon, great tire, but the traction especially on loose/ small rocks tech sections uphill (especially dry weather) is not my cup of tea. 

That said, I'm selling the Ikon 29x2.2 still in great shape. PM me if interested.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Run Racing Ralph 2.4 on the rear, does wear a little fast but has hooked up fantastic and put me on the top step of the podium 6 times this year.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Too many to list.
> 
> Really like the Ikon Exo.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same with the aka, so I went with the Saguaro, its a bit heavier but the tire lasted over a year of ridding and the more aggressive tread helps with standing on hills.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Maxxis Crossmark UST. I don't ride my SS when it's really muddy and the Crossmark does well in all the conditions I ride. I wanted a tire that was as efficient as possible and had good traction.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

stubecontinued said:


> I currently run a 2.3 Kenda Small Block 8 in the rear, which has been pretty underwhelming so far.


That's what I was running and it was just barely ok. I went to a Geax AKA and for the first time I knew what the word "traction" meant. I did like the weight and speed however.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

IME, worst to best

ardent 2.25 (good front tire)
rampage (good front tire)
aspen (good for nothing)
ignitor (never great, never bad)
nano (didn't feel faster than a crossmark and less traction)
exiwolf LT 2.3 (if you need the volume)
crossmark (my old reliable)
Ikon EXO (king)


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Front Minion 2.35 / Rear SB8 2.10

I'm not much of a climber but the SB8 is very sensitive to air pressure. It's grip is OKish on where I ride (roots/rocks/dirt), but wheel spins on steep loose gravels with rocks when I stand and mash. Tried the 2.35 Minion (ST) for the rear and give good grip, but with my tiny engine, I ended up pushing the bike more than I would accept. LOL

On my previous FS gearies, I find that the Xmark is pretty decent, also sensitive to air pressure though.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> Ikon EXO (king)


Love them.

I know most folks hated the Bonty XDX, but I always thought that if they could have improved the tread wear, it would have been a very nice tire. Good volume, sidewalls were tough and they latched onto the rim like none other that I had tried (at the time). I raced the hell out of the XDX in SS enduro on front and back. Obviously not great up front, but I was all about the efficiency. I also now have a lot of well worn XDXs in the garage that serve are gravel road tires.

The Ikon is my new go-to tire. Good tread wear. Good enough bite without major sacrifice in efficiency. Not a terribly cheap tire, but sub $60 @ Tree Fort is good enough, given how long they last.


----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah. Kenda Small Blok 8 was sort of a tire of choice around here, in West Michigan. I'm not really sure why. I was also underwhelmed with them.

I pretty much go for whatever. I only change tires once a year. Hard to really have much opinion on it!


----------



## iloveboston (May 15, 2008)

I've been running schwalbe nobby nics front and rear. Work well for new England. Great traction, low Illinois resistance, but I'm finding they wear out too fast.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

i have RoRos because those are the spare tires i had in the garage


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

I found the RaRa as a rear is pretty good...Grips well, rolls fast. With a snakeskin sidewall, easy to setup tubeless. Unfortunately like pretty much all Schwalbe tires, it doesn't last all that long and it's not cheap. The RoRo is an awesome lightweight tire, but the sidewalls are so thin they should only be on demo bikes...

If weight isn't a concern (or speed)...The nevegal is pretty damn hard to beat traction/durability/pricewise.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*If you don't buy GEAX GATO TNT 2.35, you are blowing it!*

Use Slime Pro, not that other guys stuff! One thing I am really realizing in the last year is that in dry weather, the rider has way more to do with the success of a tire than you would think. Every tire I try is my new favorite tire! I really like alot of them. Ignitor 2.1, Nevegal 2.35, Rampage, Gato 2.35, Mezcal 2.35(26 inch summer tire), Conti Mt King 2.4. Just rode my girlfriends 1986 Bianchi w/ Velociraptors! they worked great! Oh, I loved the Hutchinson Toro 29 x 2.3. The Python, not so much.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

*Karma-Rampage*

I run the Karma 1.9 in the rear and the Rampage 2.3 upfront. Just a nice combination of bite and low rolling resistance. If I did more nasty descents, I would have to beef up the back a little more.


----------



## uzumati (Oct 5, 2008)

MJbikeski said:


> I run the Ignitor front and rear - tubeless - best traction I have found on our dry, loose trails in the Canadian Rockies. Hubby runs the Ikon but they are not as aggressive so I would suspect you will not get better traction with them. I have run the Racing Ralphs tubeless as well and like them - faster than the Ignitor, but not as much traction.


+1 for Ignitor on the rear but with a tube. Ikon on the front works well for me. 29er through and through for a single speed


----------



## DickTeaseDude (Apr 24, 2012)

Ikon EXO 2.2 (+'s = fast/light/grippy) (-'s = volume/durability at lower pressures)

Saguaro TNT 2.2 (+'s huge volume/rolls fast/SUPER durable at low pressures/excellent wear) (-'s = A real ***** to mount on my rims/on the heavy side)


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Used to have 2.3 Exi's front and rear, but when I got my Arches, I put a 2.4 X King up front and a Race King in the rear. The Race King definitely rolls really fast (I use them on my Fargo that I commute on as well as mtb on since they are so fast). There are times when I could use more grip on climbs, but usually when its deep fine powder or kitty litter grains (I'm in southern california). However, I can usually make it through those sections if I weight the rear a little more then normal. I love the huge (tall, not wide) volume of the race kings on the rear as I can get a little more absorbance out of them when I run them around 25 (tubeless, and I'm a lumbering buffalo so I can't go to low). So I guess long story short, Race King is a great rear most of the time, but I am curious about a X King in the rear as that might give a little more bite and they aren't that much slower on dirt. Also, I have found the regular race king to rear pretty well so far especially considering the sandstone and other rocks and pavement my rides usually include.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im rollin wayyyy old skool with the Dart / Smoke combo 2.1. Nothing like having a paddle tire on the back!

I ride these year round and here in central NC the winter gets pretty loamy and sticky clay mud that like to pack into tires. I hope to eventually find something on a deal since my SS is my "budget" ride and Id like to add some volume up front for some cush. Maybe some Slant6 combo with something else to ride in the dry months??


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to run Ardent on the front and Crossmark on the rear, then moved the Ardent to a different bike and am running a 2.0 Larsen TT in the back and the 2.25 Crossmark up front. 

Great combo, braking sucks on the Larsen but it rolls really fast and is more heavily armored since it's a tubeless version.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm running Kenda Nevegal 2.35/Small Block 8 2.35 F/R, I absolutely love this setup and it has worked phenomenally for me for the past 3 seasons on my singlespeed. My SB8 is on it's last limb, treadwise, and I'm noticing it much more now with it being dry, especially on dust and rocks. It will get replaced shortly along with another Nevegal up front. The Nevegal has decent tread, but each knob is completely rounded off and some of them are ripped up, so I might as well do rubber front and rear at one time. Plus, Kenda changed their tire logos so I want them both to match  Have been running tubeless for this season and would never go back to tubes.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

What PSI are you running on the SB8? Mine's just been skipping and skidding, and spinning out on climbs in the loose gravel/dust over hard dirt conditions lately. I'm tempted to try the panaracer fire XC pro I have sitting in my closet as a rear.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

I run a Maxxis Ignitor, 29x2.1 usually at around 35psi, it's the tire that came with the bike, but I never felt the need to replace it, seems like a great tire.
Whats the lowest PSI I could run the Ignitor without getting into trouble, I run with tubes.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

stubecontinued said:


> What PSI are you running on the SB8? Mine's just been skipping and skidding, and spinning out on climbs in the loose gravel/dust over hard dirt conditions lately. I'm tempted to try the panaracer fire XC pro I have sitting in my closet as a rear.


I used to run a SB8 and needed to go to the low 20s to have traction in the conditions you describe (I weigh 165).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually run somewhere between 25-35 psi, depending on the conditions or what trails I'm riding that day...


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> I used to run a SB8 and needed to go to the low 20s to have traction in the conditions you describe (I weigh 165).


That's been similar to my experience; low enough for good traction starts to get a little lower than I'm comfortable with, not to mention excruciatingly low for the ride to and from the trails. When it's good dirt, the SB8 is fast, it's just finicky


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

Panaracer Rampage. I start with a new one in the front, and a half worn one in the back. Then get a new one for the front and switch the front to the back when the back one gets too smooth. Sometimes I'll put the rear in 'traction' mode unless it's in pretty good shape. 
That works well for me with what I ride. 
I tried futzing with other tires, but in the end I always go back to this.
Tubeless, 28 psi, and I'm 220 lbs.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

brianb said:


> Panaracer Rampage. I start with a new one in the front, and a half worn one in the back. Then get a new one for the front and switch the front to the back when the back one gets too smooth. Sometimes I'll put the rear in 'traction' mode unless it's in pretty good shape.
> That works well for me with what I ride.
> I tried futzing with other tires, but in the end I always go back to this.
> Tubeless, 28 psi, and I'm 220 lbs.


Do they get any faster with wear? I love it up front for safety, but it seems slow for out back.


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> Do they get any faster with wear? I love it up front for safety, but it seems slow for out back.


Rampages, yes they get faster. That's why I like to put the half-worn ones on the back. Still has great traction for cornering. Having two new ones on at once makes you work a little harder.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 29er tubeless at about 20 psi on the rear. Good year round traction in the PNW. Used the IKON during the summer last year. Not good for the loose stuff when things dry out in my experience. I need deeper knobs to dig in on the SS. Dropping the tire pressure makes a world of difference.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Bontrager fr-3's front and rear in the 29 x 2.35 flavor. Heavy but wicked fast due to the center ridge. Out here in the sagebrush and lava rocks I still haven't managed to shred a sidewall. My buddies at the lbs refer to them as tractor tires because they grip in everything from snow and mud to loose gravel and hardpack. Best all around tire I have ever ridden, just make sure you spend the extra change on the team issue, as the sidewalls seem to be stronger as they are the TLR tire.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

RaRa 29x2.25 tubeless. I like it really fast, good traction in our dry rocky colorado trails. Wears a bit quick but I'm more of a performance junky over a last forever type guy.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Bumping this thread because a lot has changed in tires in the past 6 years. With rim widths getting wider and a slew of new tire designs, there has to be some addl opinions.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> *Bumping this thread because a lot has changed in tires in the past 6 years*. With rim widths getting wider and a slew of new tire designs, there has to be some addl opinions.


Probably could have safely started a new thread, but since we're here.

Asking a tire question without any details of your local terrain, riding style, size, weight, or desires is like shooting in the dark. I use a Maxxis Forekaster on my 29er, and a 29x3.0" Maxxis Minion DHR on my Krampus.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

29", desert terrain, cactus, rocky sometimes sandy or loose/hardpack. 21mm internal 29 Haven wheel. Leaning Saguaro 2.2 because I've had success in the past. I just wanted to keep this thread going, however, because rear tire choice is important for singlespeeders. 210 rider


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I use a Maxxis Forekaster on my 29er, and a 29x3.0" Maxxis Minion DHR on my Krampus.


Which width Forekaster you running? This last year, my usual Sunday morning ride has often been on a loose, rocky, technical trail with steep climbs. I was happy with a 2.4 Ikon, but since I started riding this trail so often, have started wishing for something with a little more grab.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

2.35" Forekaster. It measures a little on the small side compared to others, but not too small. It's also a tire I use for racing because it's pretty light and durable enough to take the pounding I give it. It also rolls pretty good and works well in the wet.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Ikon 2.35 is pretty much my go-to SS rear tire, for varied terrain, including punishing loose and sharp rocks (AZ). I have been through a bunch, and that is the one that has stuck, because of it’s durability and performance. I just won’t overthink it...

Now the front’s a different matter, but that would be a different thread..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp716 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bontrager XR3 2.4 in SW PA (roots, rocks). It's not as supple as the Trail Boss that I was running before, but it's the best compromise of volume, RR, and grip that I've found so far. I've been getting about 700 mi/tire before there's a noticeable drop in traction.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Started running rekons this year and won't be looking back.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

waltaz said:


> Ikon 2.35 is pretty much my go-to SS rear tire, for varied terrain, including punishing loose and sharp rocks (AZ). I have been through a bunch, and that is the one that has stuck, because of it's durability and performance. I just won't overthink it...
> 
> Now the front's a different matter, but that would be a different thread..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, if you want a high volume, high mileage tire that grips well, rolls well, and shrugs off sharp rocks, IKON 2.35 EXO 3C is the droid. I've been using the ADDIX compound RaRa in 2.35 this year and it trades a little bit of grip and durability for faster rolling. So if your rides start with a whistle or a horn, go RaRa unless the course has some gnar that warrants extra protection.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

On my 29+, I am on my second Bontrager Chupacabra. No complaints on Colorado trails. Lately I've been running it at 12psi, right at the recommended low, and it definitely helped with overall traction on loose stuff.

Insanely durable thus far too.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm in SW PA
Custom Studded Nevegal for the winter, Skinwall Onza Ibex the rest of the time. Tried the Ardents but didn't have the rear traction in the wet.
29+ running Gravity Vidar


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This Maxxis Crossmark earned a high rating from me on this old 26er. Tubeless of course.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Currently on Forekaster 29x2.35 on back of SS in SoCal. Like it, but wondering if there is anything better. Occasionally it slips on steep climbs. Tempted to go 29x2.4 XR4, 29x2.6 Forekaster ir XR4. On a FS I noticed 29x2.6 was faster than 2.4 on the same climbs, but spinning.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Racing Ralph Snakeskin 2.25 on one SS 29er and 2.35 on the other. They have low rolling resistance and have held up well on these two and 3 other bikes in the stable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Give the ONZA Canis 2.25" a try too. It's very light, supple and the knobs really dig-in.

I actually like them, over the Ikon for loose-over-hardpack....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i just put 2.4 conti trail kings on both ends of my karate monkey. the price was right from REI, i wanted a bigger, beefier tire on both ends as i'm running a rigid fork. 

before, i was using a 2.35 panaracer rampage 29 in the front and a 2.2 hutchinson cougar on the rear.

i really don't ride the monkey on anything that's super-serious--it is, after all, an unsuspended steel single speed.

the plan is to eventually have a set of tubeless wheels built for it. i asked the LBS to convert it for me but apparently my old rim-brake rhynolites aren't up to being converted to tubeless.

i do like to run a tire on singlespeeds that have big knobs, though--for me it counteracts the "spinning" effect to some degree on smooth to moderately smooth surfaces. given i'm still using tubes, i run tire pressures a bit higher which tend to sometimes result in a bone-jarring ride over rocks and roots.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Ikon 2.35, or
Bontrager XR2 2.6

On 29mm ID rims


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

waltaz said:


> Ikon 2.35, or
> Bontrager XR2 2.6
> 
> On 29mm ID rims


I'm also a big fan of the Ikon. It is my new favorite tire. Huge miles, big volume, and durable.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

mike_of_earth said:


> On my 29+, I am on my second Bontrager Chupacabra. No complaints on Colorado trails. Lately I've been running it at 12psi, right at the recommended low, and it definitely helped with overall traction on loose stuff.
> 
> Insanely durable thus far too.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Ride in Colorado as well. 27.5+ WTB ranger 2.8. Tough/Fast version. Heavy and very durable. Wear rather quickly, so when I see them on sale I will buy a few. Great traction on my SS.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been using ikon 2.35 for years. Riding all sorts of wet muck and roots. Folks kept saying to get better tires but I liked the Ikons low weight and great rolling. Rear wore out so I put the front on the back and put a vittoria mezcal on the front. Great wearing tire and better cornering than the ikon. Its got bigger volume and I love it.

Well... used a DHF on the front of my other bike and it changed my life. The grip and braking confidence are just insane. I'm much much faster and happier with the dhf. So now I've got a DHF on the SS too. The rear ikon was worn out so I moved the mezcal to the back and the combo is terrific. First time I rode them was the 100th time to do a certain local descent in the winter rain. I wasn't pushing hard but phone reported that was my fastest descent in 7 years of riding. Those tire thingys count for something.


----------



## claystrick (Nov 13, 2008)

In Colorado too. Used Maxxis Icons, and Ardent Race. Bont XR4 which are pretty nice. 

Currently trying the Vittoria Mezcals, very fast rolling tire, good grip too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

eri said:


> I've been using ikon 2.35 for years. Riding all sorts of wet muck and roots. Folks kept saying to get better tires but I liked the Ikons low weight and great rolling. Rear wore out so I put the front on the back and put a vittoria mezcal on the front. Great wearing tire and better cornering than the ikon. Its got bigger volume and I love it.
> 
> Well... used a DHF on the front of my other bike and it changed my life. The grip and braking confidence are just insane. I'm much much faster and happier with the dhf. So now I've got a DHF on the SS too. The rear ikon was worn out so I moved the mezcal to the back and the combo is terrific. First time I rode them was the 100th time to do a certain local descent in the winter rain. I wasn't pushing hard but phone reported that was my fastest descent in 7 years of riding. Those tire thingys count for something.


Which DHF? 2.3?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

waltaz said:


> Which DHF? 2.3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Bike is kona raijin with 140 float 34. Normally i ride with 34x23. I cant sustain more than 400-450 ft/mile. ride in the pnw. Sold my fs bike, now just the ss. Its certainly slower to descend and i love it.


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ikon/Aspen combo here, real fast. Formally was a Racing Ralph guy, but the cost of rubber was adding up and I was ready for something new. Recently switched to some WTB ranger 2.4's I had in the box from who knows when to save the race rubber for whenever that will happen again. Gotta say, I've been impressed with the grip, but the weight of the tires can be felt. Been tempted to give the Mezcals a go, perhaps with a Peyote for fun. I have a hard time mis-matching tire brands. It's a problem, I know.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

northy185 said:


> Ikon/Aspen combo here, real fast. Formally was a Racing Ralph guy, but the cost of rubber was adding up and I was ready for something new. Recently switched to some WTB ranger 2.4's I had in the box from who knows when to save the race rubber for whenever that will happen again. Gotta say, I've been impressed with the grip, but the weight of the tires can be felt. Been tempted to give the Mezcals a go, perhaps with a Peyote for fun. I have a hard time mis-matching tire brands. It's a problem, I know.


I enjoy the Ralphs too, but the road miles just destroy the rear tire. The Ikon on the rear lasts years and I'm now excited to try an aspen once things dry out a little more.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Surprised how many use narrow and tiny knob tires. Must really depend on where you ride, but I'm presently using 2.6 DHF front and 2.5 Aggresser rear. So much better than the Icons, crossmarks and 2.2 ardents I used to use. 
If I'm riding where these tires are too much, it usually means I should have used my gravel bike.


----------

